# Sometimes you just gotta make it work...



## jfls45 (Jun 29, 2009)

Plumb a shower drain into a floor drain that goes into a gray water system. Cutting that terracotta pipe was pretty hard. I tried using a carbide blade on my reciprocating saw with not much progress. I ended up notching the pipe with the air chisel and smoothing it out with a grinding wheel.

(I ran water using the garden hose into the p-trap for awhile without any problems before I poured the concrete.) 

See attached pics


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow! It looks great JFLS, and you even got a p-trap in the works. I'm proud of you.
Glenn


----------



## Redwood (Jun 30, 2009)

How right you are Glenn Janie
With that p-trap it's time to give it the seal of approval!
That smooth cement looks great!









Great Job JFLS45!:beer:


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jul 1, 2009)

Redwood: I tried squishing that bug with my thumb twice before it dawned on me that it wasn't real.


----------



## Speedbump (Jul 1, 2009)

Now the damned thing is on my screen!


----------



## Redwood (Jul 1, 2009)

For some reason the flies seem to be attracted to this thread...


----------



## Speedbump (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes, they sure are, let's hope the two we have now aren't a male and a female.


----------

